# En un mundo Digital



## akus (Nov 26, 2007)

Lo que menciono a continuación es una simple opinión, quizá este mal y no tenga los fundamentos suficientes para comprobar que sea cierto. Sin embargo, sentía la imperiosa necesidad de expresarlo.

     En una era digital en la cual somos participes todos actualmente y digo todos porque de los ingenieros salen ideas, las ideas convergen con otras más y así surgen nuevos inventos nuevas creaciones y de ellas gozamos sus beneficios.  Ésta era se ha inclinado hacia los más alejado de lo que nos rodea, me refiero a lo natural, al mundo analógico. El hombre por su fácil manipulación ha optado por lo digital ya que es más fácil de controlar y sin embargo, me pongo a pensar en las infinitas posibilidades que ofrecería controlar la materia. 

     Quizá sea una rebelión más contra Dios y el alejarnos de ÉL por optar por esta nueva tendencia digital. Quizá si se estudiara más lo sencillo, lo obvio, aquello de lo cual aún no nos damos cuenta, seriamos capaces de viajar a lugares donde con sólo pensarlo no trasladaríamos en un abrir y cerrar de ojos olvidando y dejando atrás todo lo que nos ha tenido sujeto por el limitado pensamiento que tenemos. Son sólo ideas, sólo eso…


----------



## El nombre (Nov 27, 2007)

Ya lo hice y me junté con fogonazo por esos lares. La  "era digital" como llamas, tiene más de analógica de lo que pensamos. Aunque lo vemos y percibimos digitalmente. 

Todo lo contrario. Nos acerca más a dios. La sábana Santa no tiene tantos años como dicen (dios está más cerca) Estudiando lo más sencillo:
 hay suficientes astillas de la Cruz de Cristo en el mundo como para calentarte durante todo un año sin apagar el fuego.
Fijate! puedes viajar al instante (tiempo de carga) al sitio del mundo que quieras. ¿Cómo podíamos entretenernos sin este medio cuando eramos más jóvenes? Claro, a pedradas!
Las madrés ponían unas caras cuando te veían entrar con los chorretes de sangre. Ahora las ponen al ver las páginas que visitan sus hijos en estos medios electrónicos.

Lo de limitar el pensamiento... ¿HAs pensado lo que dices? el mio es infinito.

Vayan con Dios


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2007)

En algo tienes razón (akus) nos estamos alejando de lo natural, pero no te olvides que somos muchos en el planeta, en realidad demasiados, si no fuera por los avances digitales, electrónicos en general, la estaríamos pasando mucho peor que ahora.

Hace unos 40 años para hacer funcionar una computadora de ínfimos recursos, se empleaba una subestación transformadora, ahora puede andar con energía solar. Tiempo atrás alguien con arritmia cardiaca era buen candidato entregar el esqueleto, ahora se le coloca un marcapasos y esta jugando al Fútbol.

Conceptualmente estoy de acuerdo en que nos hemos alejado de lo natural, pero esto no es por gusto, es una necesidad de supervivencia.

Particularmente el campo que no reúne, la electrónica, es el que mayores logros posee, ya que merced a el avanza la medicina, la mecánica, incluso la agricultura goza de los beneficios del apoyo tecnológico (Electrónico)

Personalmente pienso que la máxima tecnología permitirá volver a gozar de lo natural, incluso preservarlo.

Lo que es limitado es nuestro entendimiento, pero fíjate lo desesperado que esta en ampliarse. El pensamiento es ilimitado.
Gente que se pasa la vida tratando de entender que hay dentro de un átomo o en otra galaxia.

Existen 3 temas sobre los cuales NO discuto, NI opino: Política, Fútbol y Religión (En el orden que quieran)

Si bien no opino puedo expresar una duda:
¿ Quien sabe que camino nos ha trazado el creador ?.
Si no se sabe el camino.
¿ Quien dice que el que estamos recorriendo no sea el correcto ?


----------



## Leon Elec (Nov 27, 2007)

> Quizá sea una rebelión más contra Dios y el alejarnos de ÉL por optar por esta nueva tendencia digital



Nuestro propio actos, son los que nos alejan de DIOS. Si la electrónica no te dá tiempo para hacer la voluntad de ÉL (ayudar a nuestro prójimo, respetar los 10 mandamientos, etc)entónces ya te está alejando. Dios no está encontra de trabajar para vivir, pero si el trabajo te ocupa todo el día, entonces está mal. Los que estudian electrónica, sean científicos, estudiantes, aficionados, pueden vivir de ellos (electrónica) y no está mal.

Saludos.


----------



## mabauti (Nov 27, 2007)

zoMaeGawD!  el rinconcito filosofico de eFe.E !     ----- o_0 ---->

esto me hizo recordar de un libro ( o pelicula?) donde los seres humanos se van extinguiendo , hasta que al final el ultimo ser humano se da cuenta (de alguna manera) de que Dios no existe y se va caminando despacio hacia el mar para ahogarse.

En mi opinion , los seres humanos somos producto de una gran, casi infinita casualidad , por eso debemos aprovechar de buena forma nuestra muy breve estancia en este plano dimensional-existencial.

y mientras tanto (como dice El nombre)

a correr


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Nov 27, 2007)

saben cual e el verdadero problema en este tema? es que no podemo ser objetivos porque no hemos prescenciado los grandes avances de la ciencia en campos como la medicina, cuando los veas o puedas vivir gracias a unos de ellos entonces diras que vale la pena seguir avanzando en el conocimiento de las ciencias y sus aplicaciones.. como la electrónica


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 27, 2007)

Una sencilla opinion. . .
Lo digital no esta mas cerca o mas lejos de Dios, segun lo veo yo, que lo analogico.
Quizas veamos que la sociedad se aleja de las instituciones religiosas y todo ello por el conocimiento, y es algo obvio. (A Nietzche me remito)
Pero al fin de cuentas creo que la gente, con o sin tecnologia es gente, y sera ella la que decida su obrar, para bien o mal.
Me solidarizo tambien a lo que dice yamazaky. Es como criticar cualquier estudio sobre tecnologias nucleares cuando no conoces a nadie salvado por la radioterapia.
Saludos a todos.


----------

